# Alabama river bassin



## RJ15 (Oct 4, 2012)

Any advice for Ellis Landing on Alabama River in Oct. I got a bass tournament up there in 2 weeks. I've only been there once. Any tips appreciated. Planning on spinner baiting and buzz. Colors? Frogs? Thanks


----------



## white2244bass (Dec 19, 2010)

Is it a club tourn or a open like a charity? And when is it


----------



## RJ15 (Oct 4, 2012)

Closed tourney-Classic for Milton bass club


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Mr. Robert.... Put 5 spro frogs on an Alabama rig and throw it in the creeks... You will kill them


----------



## RJ15 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the tip Colby!


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Anytime! :thumbsup:


----------

